# today's smoke...



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 2, 2007)

decided to smoke up that deer meat loaf... it'll go on in a little bit....
I smoked some sausage and a rack of pork ribs while i was waitin'.... qview will be on later today......


----------



## walking dude (Dec 2, 2007)

kewl...........str8 vension in the meat loaf?
or did you add some fat.........from what i have experienced and seen........venison will dry out on ya........cause its so lean

hopefully you did step by step pics for all us ignor-ents


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

Waiting patiently for the results...


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 2, 2007)

Sounds good to me busted. Just bee sure to mist and watch the temp close. I always cooked mine to 150 in an oven but have never smoked any. I am sure it will cook ok.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 2, 2007)

Walkin dude-  it has fresh beef fat ground in with it.....

Heres the Qview: goin' on -

ribs - stage 2 - loaf on -


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 2, 2007)

sausage done-

ribs done -

loaf done -


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 2, 2007)

daughter grubbin' like no tomorrow - 

inside the Busted Luck Hangout... 

Loaf done 2 -


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 2, 2007)

Busted, those look great!!!


----------



## gramason (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks good Mark, sorry I missed it.


----------



## rip (Dec 2, 2007)

It all looks relly good, nice hangout too.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone....   Gramason .... dont worry there is plenty left over....

I also got stuff layed out to make some of that chili....

Smokey's my pet....  tell you sister  chili is gonna be on soon....


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 3, 2007)

wow looks good, nice pics


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 3, 2007)

i figured  i'd post my hungry guest too....
a bud from work was over...  he's gonna go get a smoker now....   he's hooked....


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 3, 2007)

It all looks wonderful Busted!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like good chow, Busted!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And recruiting more Qers too!!


----------



## ron50 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks great, the look on your daughter's face says it all.


----------



## goat (Dec 3, 2007)

Good food Busted.  Keep the pics coming.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 3, 2007)

Good job Busted looks great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Ya' done good Busted, looks great! You Maryland guys are okay in my book!


----------

